# Meetkat Litter Training



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I'm very curious to know if you keep meerkats and if they are litter-trained.
I've been raising a pair of rejected twins and they're doing fantastically (now 3 months) but they do make me scratch my head with their toilet habits. Sometimes they will use the same place over and over, and then they will suddenly go elsewhere.
Has anyone else encountered this? Also, has anyone managed to'train' their meerkats to use a tray/similar?
If so I'd be very greatful for some words of advice as we do get the occasional present in odd places


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

In my experience Meerkats will generally choose a corner or sometimes two and stick with it then as they get older they will not go anywhere else.


However if you are starting out with new pups it might be an idea to put sand, newspaper etc in the area they seem to be using most and if they go elsewhere transfer their faeces into the corner they should be going to. 


Keep repeating this process and they will soon learn, obviously you may find little accidents along the way but Meerkats are generally very clean.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

M meerkats use one spot as their latrine now they are older, but when I first got them as pups, they would go anywhere.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree they will use certain corners as adults but as youngsters tend to go anywhere lol im sure with time they will choose which corners of the enclosure to use :2thumb:


----------

